# Reporting inappropriate ads



## Merkuri (Jan 3, 2010)

How do we go about reporting inappropriate ads again?  I seem to recall there was somebody we could email, but I couldn't find the address.

I just saw an ad for Rappelz Online - One of the Most Addicting Games that I think was bordering on grandma unfriendly.  It looked like it was advertising for porn.  It was an animated ad that showed close-up pictures of a woman (including her exposed midriff and breasts covered by a very low-cut shirt) and the text "Like what you see?  Discover the luscious hills and valleys of rappelz."


----------



## Umbran (Jan 3, 2010)

Posting here is a decent way to go about it.

A screenshot of the ad would be very useful, so we can see what you're talking about.


----------



## Merkuri (Jan 3, 2010)

If I see it again I'll take some screenshots.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 3, 2010)

I find the '1 Tip for a Flat Belly' ads disturbing for some reason. They disgust me enough that if they're on a page I'm going to be on for any amount of time (e.g. a post I want to read), I need to reload the page to get rid of them...

I think it's the red necklace, or whatever the hell that's supposed to be. Whenever I see it I immediately think it's a scar and it makes me think the chick in the ad's undergone some objectionable surgery (or has just gotten over a case of decapitation...).

That it also features a full-body shot of a chick in a bikini is a bit incongruous with ENWorld and not something I'd expect to see here...


----------



## Morrus (Jan 3, 2010)

Merkuri said:


> I just saw an ad for Rappelz Online - One of the Most Addicting Games that I think was bordering on grandma unfriendly.




In addition, any ad which uses the word "addicting" instead of "addictive" should not be taken seriously.

We really need to make this a sticky. The quickest way is to email ephealy@gmail.com but you can post here - it just takes longer since all that happens is I email him instead after spending a couple of days clarifiying what ad you mean (the questionable ads are invariably Google ads, which means it's highly unlikely that I, a person in a different country, will see the same ones you do).


----------



## Merkuri (Jan 4, 2010)

This isn't as bad... but I think it's the same image they used in the ad I saw, except in that ad they ONLY showed her midriff and her cleavage.


----------



## MarkB (Jan 4, 2010)

Merkuri said:


> This isn't as bad... but I think it's the same image they used in the ad I saw, except in that ad they ONLY showed her midriff and her cleavage.




The version of that ad that I get starts out with the close-up, then zooms back with the "luscious hills and valleys" comment, then finally settles on the image you've posted.


----------



## MarkB (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm not too comfortable with this ad for Terror Network by Bedrock Games.





I know it's been awhile since 9/11, but I still don't think that image is appropriate as promotional material.


----------



## Oni (Jan 9, 2010)

I actually started to post about the Bedrock Games ad last night as well, but decided to sleep on it in case I was being too sensitive.  

Frankly it still bothers me.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2010)

I've had a quick conversation with Bedrock, and they're changing the ad.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 9, 2010)

MarkB said:


> I'm not too comfortable with this ad for Terror Network by Bedrock Games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea that ad kinda bothers me too.....


----------



## Merkuri (Feb 24, 2010)

I finally was able to snap a picture of the ad I was originally objecting to when I posted this thread.  It's hard to grab it because the ad moves fairly fast and then doesn't loop once it's gotten to the end.

This screenshot comes after the text that says something like, "enjoy the lucious hills and valleys of..."  And before this was a similar close-up shot of the character's midriff.

I think it's borderline grandma-unfriendly.  Others may disagree.  You decide.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Feb 24, 2010)

Eh, I don't really think any of those ads is really bad (the 9/11 one is in really bad taste, though).  The only ad I've seen on here recently that actually bothers me a little is the pic I'm attaching.  Not because of its graphic-ness (is that a word?)...I just find implied smurf pron disturbing.


----------

